# Millenium Pro 9mm



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I believe I have decided to go ahead and sell my Millenium Pro. Bought it on a whim several months ago, haven't fired it yet!!!

So no reason to keep it locked up.

Any opinions?


----------



## woken (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I don't see the point of keeping it if you never shoot it. I don't think you'd be missing out on much, either. While I like the safety features of the Mil Pro for carry, the long trigger pull heavily brings down any enthusiasm I have for the gun. It is easily the least liked gun I own and, if I had it to do over again, I wouldn't of bought it in the first place. I'm not saying it's not a good gun, it just takes a lot of adjustment to get to it.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

